# 5 Hours, $230, Great Morning!



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all, DC uber driver here. I'm new to the forum and have really learned a lot by reading all your posts. However, it seems that the overall tone here is one of negativity. Towards both Uber and the customers (albeit indirectly). Being ex military, I'm thankful for the opportunity that Uber has given me to make money on my own terms. I'm also thankful that I'm able to use my own vehicle to make that money, it's a win-win for me. But instead of being thankful for having a job all I see and hear is complaints. If you hate Uber you should quit, we don't need you! It's bad for me as a driver because your customers complain about you complaining about your job. It's bad for me as a rider because I have to hear you complain about your job. Maybe just maybe the problem isn't Uber, or the customer, it's you! Positive people get positive results, negative people get negative results, rant over!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Hi all, DC uber driver here. I'm new to the forum and have really learned a lot by reading all your posts. However, it seems that the overall tone here is one of negativity. Towards both Uber and the customers (albeit indirectly). Being ex military, I'm thankful for the opportunity that Uber has given me to make money on my own terms. I'm also thankful that I'm able to use my own vehicle to make that money, it's a win-win for me. But instead of being thankful for having a job all I see and hear is complaints. If you hate Uber you should quit, we don't need you! It's bad for me as a driver because your customers complain about you complaining about your job. It's bad for me as a rider because I have to hear you complain about your job. Maybe just maybe the problem isn't Uber, or the customer, it's you! Positive people get positive results, negative people get negative results, rant over!


Glad you are off to a good start. Yes there is a ton of negativity in this forum, so try not to let it get you down. A lot of good people on here that are happy to share ideas on how to make the most of your driving opportunities.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, yeah I'm seeing that but I'm an optimist so I don't let the negativity bother me. How's u Uber treating you today?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@uberdriver101 welcome to forum!


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @uberdriver101 welcome to forum!


Thanks!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Hi all, DC uber driver here. I'm new to the forum and have really learned a lot by reading all your posts. However, it seems that the overall tone here is one of negativity. Towards both Uber and the customers (albeit indirectly). Being ex military, I'm thankful for the opportunity that Uber has given me to make money on my own terms. I'm also thankful that I'm able to use my own vehicle to make that money, it's a win-win for me. But instead of being thankful for having a job all I see and hear is complaints. If you hate Uber you should quit, we don't need you! It's bad for me as a driver because your customers complain about you complaining about your job. It's bad for me as a rider because I have to hear you complain about your job. Maybe just maybe the problem isn't Uber, or the customer, it's you! Positive people get positive results, negative people get negative results, rant over!


Be ready....you will be labeled a shil by the stalker twins any minute. Common sense doesn't go over well with them.

Congrats on liking your job.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Be ready....you will be labeled a shil by the stalker twins any minute. Common sense doesn't go over well with them.
> 
> Congrats on liking your job.


I know lol I'm patiently waiting for someone to call me an uber employee...


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Hi all, DC uber driver here. I'm new to the forum and have really learned a lot by reading all your posts. However, it seems that the overall tone here is one of negativity. Towards both Uber and the customers (albeit indirectly). Being ex military, I'm thankful for the opportunity that Uber has given me to make money on my own terms. I'm also thankful that I'm able to use my own vehicle to make that money, it's a win-win for me. But instead of being thankful for having a job all I see and hear is complaints. If you hate Uber you should quit, we don't need you! It's bad for me as a driver because your customers complain about you complaining about your job. It's bad for me as a rider because I have to hear you complain about your job. Maybe just maybe the problem isn't Uber, or the customer, it's you! Positive people get positive results, negative people get negative results, rant over!


Former military here as well .. and I was once full of positivity. 
Keep it as long as you can.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> I know lol I'm patiently waiting for someone to call me an uber employee...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! If you show too much optimism or don't toe the hate über crews line...that will be the next accusation. God forbid you disagree with them. Oh, the real funny one is they try and tell other what you think despite what you post.

Have fun with the job. It can be a blast. How's DC this time of year?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ha ha good stuff, will do!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@uberdriver101 there many reasons that drivers have a sour taste in their mouth these days. And that's reflected in their postings. Most of the veteran full-time drivers here were making a decent living doing this, and thoroughly enjoyed it!
Positive attitude and cheerful service kinda goes out the window when you are making minimum wage level earnings while running your car into the ground. They feel trapped and betrayed.
That all being said, I am glad that you are approaching the gig with fresh enthusiasm, and are doing good.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! If you show too much optimism or don't toe the hate über crews line...that will be the next accusation. God forbid you disagree with them. Oh, the real funny one is they try and tell other what you think despite what you post.
> 
> Have fun with the job. It can be a blast. How's DC this time of year?


Thanks for the heads up, DC is great right now! It's a huge tourist spot so there's constantly something going on and we always have guaranteed hourly rates on the weekends. What market are you in?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I, for one, have never chastised anyone for not believing the same things I do. 
What keeps you coming back, UL Driver SF? lol


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

You know I can understand that, I didn't get in when the money was "great" so I've got nothing to compare it to. But I definitely understand their frustration.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SF. It's been pretty fun here. Weather has been unusually nice. Lots of events in the area. The place is very entertaining. I have met quite a few drivers here. Hard workers all of them. You almost never hear them whining. They have concerns but they don't turn into children over them.

I hear DC and the east coast is nice this time of year. I'm doing a road trip all over America next year and I'm thinking it needs to be this time of year.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> You know I can understand that, I didn't get in when the money was "great" so I've got nothing to compare it to. But I definitely understand their frustration.


I'm Chicago cabby and I do UberTaxi, not UberX. I'm approved to drive for UberX, just needed to add vehicle details and I'm good to go. But Chicago rate was cut in mid Aug to the lowest in the country. That stopped me from buying a car and making the switch to UberX full-time. 
There are a fantastic bunch of DC Drivers here. You'll make a nice addition to the group!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I, for one, have never chastised anyone for not believing the same things I do.
> What keeps you coming back, UL Driver SF? lol


Never said you did emmes. But there are those here that do. And they are not your friends.

I've met several people from here. You would be surprised what they have to say in person. They are pretty good people.

I do t know what your situation is there but meet some of the other drivers if you can. Trade tips with them. It's fun.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> SF. It's been pretty fun here. Weather has been unusually nice. Lots of events in the area. The place is very entertaining. I have met quite a few drivers here. Hard workers all of them. You almost never hear them whining. They have concerns but they don't turn into children over them.
> 
> I hear DC and the east coast is nice this time of year. I'm doing a road trip all over America next year and I'm thinking it needs to be this time of year.


That's awesome, all the drivers I've met have been really hard workers as well. This is definitely the time of year to come to DC not too hot not too cold.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm Chicago cabby and I do UberTaxi, not UberX. I'm approved to drive for UberX, just needed to add vehicle details and I'm good to go. But Chicago rate was cut in mid Aug to the lowest in the country. That stopped me from buying a car and making the switch to UberX full-time.
> There are a fantastic bunch of DC Drivers here. You'll make a nice addition to the group!


Oh wow good deal, sorry about the rate cuts, and thanks. We're you going to buy a car through Uber?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Oh wow good deal, sorry about the rate cuts, and thanks. We're you going to buy a car through Uber?


Nope nope nope! I looked into it. The payment for a Toyota Camry hybrid were over $200/wk for 50 months. I have good enough credit to get a good rate through a normal car loan. So I was gonna go for a another used hybrid.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm seeing that but I'm an optimist so I don't let the negativity bother me. How's u Uber treating you today?


Make sure to run your car to the ground ASAP and buy your next one through the Uber finance partner


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope nope nope! I looked into it. The payment for a Toyota Camry hybrid were over $200/wk for 50 months. I have good enough credit to get a good rate through a normal car loan. So I was gonna go for a another used hybrid.


Good, those lease rates are terrible, it's sad bc I know someone here has agreed to that lease smh.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

puber said:


> Make sure to run your car to the ground ASAP and buy your next one through the Uber finance partner


Lol! It's cool man I'm not going to be doing this forever, just until I get a good trucking job. Besides I'm just doing it as another stream of income so I'm not doing a crazy amount of hours per week. Hows Uber been to you so far?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Good, those lease rates are terrible, it's sad bc I know someone here has agreed to that lease smh.


Bad decision, especially if this person is not already driving for Uber. He doesn't know what he can consistently pull. But for some with bad credit, there aren't any good options. And this Uber Santander lease financing deal does not rebuild your credit. It doesn't report your timely payments to the credit bureaus because they don't check your credit in order to qualify for it.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Lol! It's cool man I'm not going to be doing this forever, just until I get a good trucking job. Besides I'm just doing it as another stream of income so I'm not doing a crazy amount of hours per week. Hows Uber been to you so far?


i use to drive a truck. what's good trucking job? any ideas? as i see it, local don't pay well and long haul sucks ass


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Bad decision, especially if this person is not already driving for Uber. He doesn't know what he can consistently pull. But for some with bad credit, there aren't any good options. And this Uber Santander lease financing deal does not rebuild your credit. It doesn't report your timely payments to the credit bureaus because they don't check your credit in order to qualify for it.


Yeah it's a lose-lose all the way around. But I think I read somewhere that it does go on your credit report though.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

puber said:


> i use to drive a truck. what's good trucking job? any ideas? as i see it, local don't pay well and long haul sucks ass


For me I'd say, good pay, decent benefits, reputable company. I'd prefer one that was local only but I know that's few and far between. I'm sure nationwide is terrible though.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

101 did you sign up during Uber's "military" campaign a few weeks ago? Are you getting any special incentives through that program vs just signing up regular? Like I hear they were taking less of a commission from military members? Not sure if that was permanent or long term?

Welcome!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> But I think I read somewhere that it does go on your credit report though.


It doesn't. I was at a Chicago seminar on this. I walked away smh!
And the kicker is if the Driver gets deactivated for whatever reason, there is no recourse, no second look into a malicious complaint by a Pax, no checking the drivers side of the story. And here if I sign up my bud for this financing 'deal', I get five hundred buckaroos!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> 101 did you sign up during Uber's "military" campaign a few weeks ago? Are you getting any special incentives through that program vs just signing up regular? Like I hear they were taking less of a commission from military members? Not sure if that was permanent or long term?
> 
> Welcome!


There are no commission discounts associated with #UberMilitary. It's just window dressing and fluff. Or as Gov Palin would say "a pig with lipstick".

https://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It doesn't. I was at a Chicago seminar on this. I walked away smh!
> And the kicker is if the Driver gets deactivated for whatever reason, there is no recourse, no second look into a malicious complaint by a Pax, no checking the drivers side of the story. And here if I sign up my bud for this financing 'deal', I get five hundred buckaroos!


Wow!


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> 101 did you sign up during Uber's "military" campaign a few weeks ago? Are you getting any special incentives through that program vs just signing up regular? Like I hear they were taking less of a commission from military members? Not sure if that was permanent or long term?
> 
> Welcome!


Negative but they invited me to a military "event" but I wasnt 


Walkersm said:


> 101 did you sign up during Uber's "military" campaign a few weeks ago? Are you getting any special incentives through that program vs just signing up regular? Like I hear they were taking less of a commission from military members? Not sure if that was permanent or long term?
> 
> Welcome!


Negative I was invited to a military event though but I didn't attend. A smaller commission does sound good though.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Negative but they invited me to a military "event" but I wasnt
> 
> Negative I was invited to a military event though but I didn't attend. A smaller commission does sound good though.


Send an email to them and ask what retroactive commission discounts, bonuses they are willing to give you under #UberMilitary. Ask em the same for signing up your military buds under it. And please post Uber's reply, if you get one, on this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/

And I'm sorry, my negativity is really coming through on my posts to you.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Send an email to them and ask what retroactive commission discounts, bonuses they are willing to give you under #UberMilitary. Ask em the same for signing up your military buds under it. And please post Uber's reply, if you get one, on this thread:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-there-any-military-veterans-on-this-forum.3732/
> 
> And I'm sorry, my negativity is really coming through on my posts to you.


Thanks!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome! I'm one of the negative nancys. However, sometimes we get some good days like this, and it makes the bad days worth it. 

Currently looking into this sidecar business. I would be interested in connecting with other Chicago people, and give my uber business to sidecard drivers on the forum when I need a lift.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Welcome! I'm one of the negative nancys. However, sometimes we get some good days like this, and it makes the bad days worth it.
> 
> Currently looking into this sidecar business. I would be interested in connecting with other Chicago people, and give my uber business to sidecard drivers on the forum when I need a lift.


You may be negative sometimes...but at least you are honest.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a really high income night tonight but at the expense of raping college football fans at 5x surge. I just want decent all around rates and not feast or famine. Nights like this leave a bad taste in riders mouths. I can't defend 5x surges but I will take the money I despatately need it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I had a really high income night tonight but at the expense of raping college football fans at 5x surge. I just want decent all around rates and not feast or famine. Nights like this leave a bad taste in riders mouths. I can't defend 5x surges but I will take the money I despatately need it.


Hmmm..and who do you think is the most likely source to secure those rates that you want?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There are no commission discounts associated with #UberMilitary. It's just window dressing and fluff. Or as Gov Palin would say "a pig with lipstick".
> 
> https://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


THAT'S IT!!!
Travis, this should be your NEW, honest slogan!!!
"UBER - We are a pig with lipstick now"


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Welcome! I'm one of the negative nancys. However, sometimes we get some good days like this, and it makes the bad days worth it.
> 
> Currently looking into this sidecar business. I would be interested in connecting with other Chicago people, and give my uber business to sidecard drivers on the forum when I need a lift.


Nice to meet you! How's the Chicago market treating you?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I had a really high income night tonight but at the expense of raping college football fans at 5x surge. I just want decent all around rates and not feast or famine. Nights like this leave a bad taste in riders mouths. I can't defend 5x surges but I will take the money I despatately need it.


I always end up explaining the surge rates to riders, most don't care. They usually say "It's cheaper than a cab", "I'm in a rush", or "I didn't feel like dealing with public transportation". I'm in DC though and most people out here have money so to them it's nothing to pay the surge rates. 5X surge is sweet though, don't know if it's worth dealing with the drunkies though!


----------

